# New here.. I Guess will have to say something..



## deciimal (Nov 10, 2010)

Am an IT professional. Like music, Seventies and eighties are a preference. 

Prefer an active life. Rather then sitting in a room somewhere and.. getting rid of the excessive time. 
Trying to find new things to do here.. Do let me know. 

Would not mind meeting a few like minded ppl.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

have you seen a copy of Time Out Abu Dhabi? Published weekly and lists all sorts of events etc
-


----------



## deciimal (Nov 10, 2010)

*.... Well I generally tend to do all my reading online.*



deciimal said:


> Am an IT professional. Like music, Seventies and eighties are a preference.
> 
> Prefer an active life. Rather then sitting in a room somewhere and.. getting rid of the excessive time.
> Trying to find new things to do here.. Do let me know.
> ...



 I generally tend to do all my reading online. Maybe with the exception of the few well turned pages of the books that I have read a hundred times maybe 

Is there online notification board of the event taking place..

Went to the beats on beach today....  well over crowded.. and I could not make a head or tail of the language..  but the beats were nice.. so left early tho..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

deciimal said:


> I generally tend to do all my reading online. Maybe with the exception of the few well turned pages of the books that I have read a hundred times maybe
> 
> Is there online notification board of the event taking place..
> 
> Went to the beats on beach today....  well over crowded.. and I could not make a head or tail of the language..  but the beats were nice.. so left early tho..


You just needed to google 'Time Out Abu Dhabi' to get to the website

http://www.timeoutabudhabi.com/


----------

